# Should I attend the owner's meeting?



## PhillyD45 (Aug 11, 2019)

I think there is a general meeting one day and than maybe a private one scheduled for a specific time, with a $100 hyatt voucher for an hours worth of time. I'm not sure. It wasn't clear.
Either way, do you guys suggest I go? Do you guys attend these while on holiday? I'm at Windward Pointe.


----------



## Remy (Aug 11, 2019)

I would go to these in the past. Partially for the gift, partially for the sport and info. Now I just look at the trade off. I have $100, what I don’t have is unlimited vacation time. So I tend to say no more often these days unless the value proposition is $250+.


----------



## PerryKing (Aug 11, 2019)

PhillyD45 said:


> I think there is a general meeting one day and than maybe a private one scheduled for a specific time, with a $100 hyatt voucher for an hours worth of time. I'm not sure. It wasn't clear.
> Either way, do you guys suggest I go? Do you guys attend these while on holiday? I'm at Windward Pointe.


I would and do always go to the OWNERS MEETING at all clubs.  I find them interesting and informative. Also is  chance to meet the Resort Manager directly.  As for the "owners update" (Sales presentation,)   probably NOT unless you want to buy into the Hyatt Portfolio Program, they only thing  they are now selling.  And if you do go it will be more that 1 Hour and worth much more than $100.00  for your incentive offer.


----------



## jjking42 (Aug 11, 2019)

I never go my vacation time is more valuable and I usually know more about timeshares than the rep thanks to TUG. So I guess yes you should go and then report back on Tug so I can continue not going. PS Don't buy anything.


----------



## Sapper (Aug 11, 2019)

PhillyD45 said:


> I think there is a general meeting one day and than maybe a private one scheduled for a specific time, with a $100 hyatt voucher for an hours worth of time. I'm not sure. It wasn't clear.
> Either way, do you guys suggest I go? Do you guys attend these while on holiday? I'm at Windward Pointe.



The general owners meeting will be about the property, if you own there or want to own there, it might be interesting to you.

The private one they scheduled and offered $100 for your hour (will be closer to an hour and a half) is a sales presentation. In Key West you have to drive over to their sales center, it will not be on the Windward Pointe property. Then they will attempt in the friendliest way (Hyatt sales presentations have historically been low pressure sales tactics) to get you to buy into the HPP (Hyatt Portfolio/Points Program).  When I was there two weeks ago, they were discussing a new program coming on line they called “Beyond”. It’s basically a new way to get you to buy in to the HPP so that you can use these points with the Marriott Explorer Collection (hotels and cruises). At the time they discussed this “Beyond” program with me they had nothing on paper they could show me, and nothing showing how many points it would take to do something in this Explorer Collection. If you do decide to attend, I (and probably others) would appreciate it if you could report back to everyone if they have any more info re this “Beyond “ program, or if they are even discussing it now (ie, was it just something the sales guy made up to try to get me to buy into the HPP). Also, if you do decide to go, don’t buy anything.


----------



## Kal (Aug 11, 2019)

PhillyD45 said:


> I think there is a general meeting one day and than maybe a private one scheduled for a specific time, with a $100 hyatt voucher for an hours worth of time. I'm not sure. It wasn't clear.
> Either way, do you guys suggest I go? Do you guys attend these while on holiday? I'm at Windward Pointe.


If you attend the HPP Sales Pitch session (and get $100) please let us know about the current pricing.  At the beginning it was $20 per point but recently Hyatt has offered about $16 per point.  Would like to see how that pricing is trending now.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 30, 2020)

Hyatt just called me and offered me a $150 if I go to their one hour presentation. I told them, I would only go if they gave me $250?  They are now checking to see if they can do that...LOL


----------



## Sapper (Jan 30, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Hyatt just called me and offered me a $150 if I go to their one hour presentation. I told them, I would only go if they gave me $250?  They are now checking to see if they can do that...LOL



Wow. What property?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 30, 2020)

Sapper said:


> Wow. What property?




Sapper, we are heading to Hyatt Coconut Plantation on Saturday and they said it would only be an hour meeting, I know it will be longer but if I go I will hold them to the hour meeting.  Hopefully she can get me the $250 I asked for, if not I'm not sure a $150 is worth my trouble and time....I need this vacation so badly. Plus, once all of our friends and relatives heard that we were coming down, almost every day is booked.


----------



## Sapper (Jan 30, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Sapper, we are heading to Hyatt Coconut Plantation on Saturday and they said it would only be an hour meeting, I know it will be longer but if I go I will hold them to the hour meeting.  Hopefully she can get me the $250 I asked for, if not I'm not sure a $150 is worth my trouble and time....I need this vacation so badly. Plus, once all of our friends and relatives heard that we were coming down, almost every day is booked.



Please let us know if they cave on the $250. If not, no big loss. 

We are heading to Hawaii in a couple of months, and with the costs to get there and limited time in paradise, not a chance we are burning an hour for $150 if offered.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 30, 2020)

Sapper said:


> Please let us know if they cave on the $250. If not, no big loss.
> 
> We are heading to Hawaii in a couple of months, and with the costs to get there and limited time in paradise, not a chance we are burning an hour for $150 if offered.



I will for sure let you know.  I have limited vacation as I’m not yet retired and $150 is not enough of an enticement for me to sit thru a hour plus meeting to tell them I’m not interested


----------



## smarcum (Jan 31, 2020)

We just went to the hour long one at Hyatt Pinion and yes it was more like 2 hours for $150.   Saw someone in the hot tub last night that said they had bought another week and i tried to tell them that I buy only from the secondary market--made me sick to see the pricing they were offering today and know that those people probably paid that much.  I have the old legacy system and they are sure trying to get us to convert to the portfolio system, but we like what we have and especially considering we bought it from people on TUG.


----------



## smarcum (Jan 31, 2020)

Oh and here are a few quick pictures i took of the initial offerings--we never tried to wheel or deal because we would never buy from anyone but TUG but thought it might be interesting to see the prices that some people must pay--as I said before the people I met in the hot tub--it made me sick to think of what they paid


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow that is sickening.  I bought my Hyatt Beach House for $4K for week 15 that gives me 2,200 points per year on the resale market


----------



## Sapper (Jan 31, 2020)

WOW!  Not sure if I should laugh at Hyatt or cry for the folks who fall for it.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 1, 2020)

Just got the call from Hyatt and they were not able to get the $250.   They told me but their is still good news they are saving a slot on Tuesday for me me because they know that I will still want to come for the $150.  I told them no need because I will not be attending.


----------



## Sapper (Feb 1, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just got the call from Hyatt and they were not able to get the $250.   They told me but their is still good news they are saving a slot on Tuesday for me me because they know that I will still want to come for the $150.  I told them no need because I will not be attending.



Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Feb 1, 2020)

smarcum said:


> Oh and here are a few quick pictures i took of the initial offerings--we never tried to wheel or deal because we would never buy from anyone but TUG but thought it might be interesting to see the prices that some people must pay--as I said before the people I met in the hot tub--it made me sick to think of what they paid










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 1, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just got the call from Hyatt and they were not able to get the $250.   They told me but their is still good news they are saving a slot on Tuesday for me me because they know that I will still want to come for the $150.  I told them no need because I will not be attending.





Sapper said:


> Thanks for letting us know.


Just checked into our room and because it’s after 11:00pm. Security had to check me in.  They handed me a bag and said the sales team has reserved a slot for you on Tuesday morning. 
Even though I said no, they gave me a bag with water in it.  So I’m keeping it.


----------



## IslandTime (Feb 6, 2020)

Sapper said:


> We are heading to Hawaii in a couple of months, and with the costs to get there and limited time in paradise, not a chance we are burning an hour for $150 if offered.



Same here - we'll be there the week of 4/4 and no way are we wasting our time.


----------

